
Our war on fish and how they feel about it - vixen99
https://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2018/10/16/our-war-on-fish-and-how-they-feel-about-it/
======
vixen99
For an animal species with the capacity to reflect on the wider world, we
don't have to be nutty animal liberationists to conclude that overall we're a
pretty nasty lot.

